# USB-Audiogerät wird von Cubase nicht erkannt



## Gast (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr erfahrenen Cubase SX-Nutzer, 

eure Hilfe brauche ich...

Ich hab ein Tapco-Interface und will damit aufnehmen. Von Windows wird das Gerät sofort erkannt, bei der Gerätekonfiguration von Cubase steht es allerdings nicht zur Auswahl, es wird nichts angezeigt...

Wie kann man das beheben?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## chmee (22. Juli 2009)

ASIO wird wohl das Zauberwort sein, entweder das Ding hat so einen Treiber oder Du versuchst es mal mit Asio4ALL 

http://www.asio4all.com/

mfg chmee


----------



## Gast (22. Juli 2009)

Hey, das war ja eine schnelle Antwort, danke!

Ja, den Treiber hab ich auch gebraucht, jetzt kann ich glaub ich auch abspielen, wenn ich was aufgenommen habe. 

Das USB-Audiogerät wird allerdings immer noch nicht in der Liste der VST-Eingänge aufgeführt. Und bei den "VST System Links" stehen gar keine ASIO-Ein- oder Ausgänge zur Auswahl.

Und bei den Bussen rechts in der Spalte der ASIO-Geräte-Ports kann man auch nichts auswählen.

Kann man da was machen?


----------



## Gast (22. Juli 2009)

Ich hab auch gerade nochmal versucht, über den ASIO-Ordner im Explorer die Einstellungen zu ändern, aber da taucht immer die Meldung auf, dass Dxfdsetup und Wpsetup nicht geladen werden können, weil die dll-Dateien nicht geladen werden können. Die sind im selben Ordner aber zu finden und die hab ich nach einem anderen Hinweis auch nochmal in Windows/system gesetzt, hat auch nichts geholfen.


----------



## bokay (23. Juli 2009)

Hast du den Treiber konfiguriert? Ev. musst du bei Asio4All die Ein und Ausgänge noch einstellen. 
Dann unter VST-Verbindungen (F4) nochmal Cubase intern die Verbindngen einstellen. 
Aber besser du lädst dir die richtigen Treiber von der Tapco Seite. Glaube kaum dass die keine ASIO Treiber schreiben.


----------



## Gast (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, danke für den Tipp, ich hab jetzt mal den Treiber installiert, hatte die CD vergessen, jetzt läufts prima. Nur wenn ich jetzt abspielen will, was ich aufgenommen habe, kommt das nur links oder rechts über den Kopfhörer, je nachdem, was ich einstelle, aber nicht über beide Seiten...


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2009)

*rofl* daran wir es wohl nicht wirklich liegen, aber ich geh ja mal davon aus das du ein Mono-Signal aufnimmst oder?

Ist das Panning in der Mitte?


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

Hey, ja, jetzt hab ich endlich aufgelöst: Aufnahme als Mono, Wiedergabe als Stereo, voilà!

Merci und schönen Tag noch! =))


----------



## sight011 (24. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann empfehle das Forum weiter


----------



## Peacemaker4real (14. September 2009)

Hallo Ihr lieben Helferlein...

...ich habe ein Audio-Kontrol 1 von Native instruments.....ich habe in Cubase SX3 bei VST-Verbindungen denn Eingang 1 von 2(audiodevice[gerät] auf mono-Eingang 1 eingestellt....kann aber nicht aufnehmen.... Hilfe  was hängt hier? Ich habe vor einem Jahr aufnehmen können,,,,zwar ohne Audio-Kontrol, sondern mit dem normalen Soundkarteneingang auf der Rückseite des Pc's.

Peace.


----------

